

Conflicts with co-founder, nearly bankrupt, unknown future - seekeroffuture

First: I am a kinda old HN member, with my Karma above 1000 and I figure into the "superstars" ranking (ie: the top 100 of highest average karma per day). I created this account to avoid more conflict.<p>I actually wrote a very lengthy post describing my situation, but I guessed that the co-founder mentioned in the title might read the post and things might get worse. So I erased the description of the problem, and will just ask a question:<p>Where I find a job outside my country?<p>I am currently trying freelance (without much success so far), and many people told me here on HN that my skills fit what Microsoft for example seek on H1B people (and the entry pay is a magnitude bigger than whatever I can find on my country), can someone help me get a job like this?<p>I don't grok web stuff (node.js, ruby, SQL and so on...)
======
duked
I'm currently on H1B so I'm coming from another country, but honestly I'm not
sure what you're looking for here?

Looking for a job by posting ? Just go on the website of the companies you're
interested in and apply that's pretty much it.

People can recommend you but really no one would/should do it unless they know
you and even with that that doesn't make you any special, you have the same
recruitment process (at least that's how it is in my company: a big AV
company).

May be I'm not understanding, can you be more specific how can we help you ?

~~~
seekeroffuture
In the case of H1B for example, how I get referred or where I find companies
that accept H1B and how I apply?

I tried microsoft careers site, but it is not clear there how it works, it
kept giving me jobs in my own country (and all the jobs in my own country are
marketing...)

I also searched a list of H1B companies, but I only found a bunch of India
outsourcing companies (like Tata), and this is not the sort of thing I want. I
want real work.

~~~
duked
Ok that's more clear.

For the companies that sponsor H1b you can have the list here:
[http://www.myvisajobs.com/Reports/2012-H1B-Visa-
Sponsor.aspx...](http://www.myvisajobs.com/Reports/2012-H1B-Visa-
Sponsor.aspx?P=1) with some numbers, based on my experience it's not
necessarily true or my field of work pays more than that (research).

On the companies like MS, there's not specific keywords for sponsored jobs,
just look in the USA and then it's up to the hiring manager to decide if he
wants to bother with processing an H1B or not (depends also on budget because
it has a cost and a time issue).

The good news is the quota for H1B starts in april, companies can apply for
you to get a starting date for the job in October. You have the perfect timing
!

~~~
argonaut
Seconded on the point about MS. You just apply to a job based in the US and if
they want you they'll sponsor an H1B for you (october).

You could also try other companies like Google, Facebook, Yahoo, Amazon, etc.

~~~
jmspring
With most big companies, what others have said is correct -- just apply.

If you are interested in MS in particular, drop me a note -- my username @
gmail. I'm more on the Skype side of the house though.

------
2pasc
H1B applications need to be submitted in two weeks - there is very little
chance you will be able to 1/find a job 2/ accept an offer letter 3/get
through the H1B application in just two weeks. It can be done, but it is
highly unlikely. Also, an H1B will not get you a job before October 1. If you
want to come to the US, there might be other visa options as well....or you
can freelance, especially if you are good on mobile. Could you send me a
portfolio/github account/resume whatever you have to plevyg at gmail? thanks

------
desireco42
I am really sorry, you are obviously very distressed. You can't really tell us
much, which is OK.

For start you should see to give it a few days for things to cool off, you are
obviously still very upset over whatever happened.

Secondly, use linkedin, if you think MS has jobs you would like to do, hit
people from MS. Don't limit yourself too much, don't complain, just tell them
you would like to work and listen to what they might say.

If you really focus on that, I believe things can happen.

Best of luck.

------
auctiontheory
The best approach to job-hunting I've ever found is described in the book Ask
The Headhunter.

Being on an H-1B will make your search more difficult, and the book doesn't
address visa specifics.

But when you do get interviews, it gives you the tools to make yourself very
attractive to any hiring manager, by showing you how to understand their
(business) problem, and how to present yourself as the solver of that problem.

Check out the book, and good luck.

------
mattquiros
Try 37signals' job board: <http://jobs.37signals.com/>

Also, StackOverflow's Careers 2.0, though that is invite-only after you've
accumulated enough upvotes.

------
wfunction
> "Where I find a job outside my country?"

Yeah, might not be a bad question for HN.

> "can someone help me get a job like this?"

Might be a bad question for HN.

------
namank
"mobile (iOS, Android, J2ME), C++, C, C#, some other rare skills I cannot
specify (because will identify me)"

If this is true, also look at Canada - especially Toronto, Vancouver,
Montreal, and Calgary.

------
tovmeod
Try <http://careers.stackoverflow.com>, there are many opportunities there
from many different countries, many of them offering rellocation

------
ma2rten
One quick tip: Edit the title of your post to "Ask HN: ...". It will make your
post more visible, because how it looks like a blog as opposed to some asking
for help on HN.

Good luck.

------
argonaut
Can you specify what you _are_ experienced in?

~~~
seekeroffuture
mobile (iOS, Android, J2ME), C++, C, C#, some other rare skills I cannot
specify (because will identify me)

~~~
argonaut
DanielRibeiro's suggestions are spot on.

Also, mobile is really hot when it comes to freelancing. Are you sure you
can't at least find work on Elance/oDesk? It's always better to work through
referrals, but those sites are okay for filling in gaps/transitions.

------
nu2ycombinator
Apply in amazon. They are currently recruiting.

------
jdolitsky
best of luck

------
late2part
You find job outside country not in country. Thank you for telling us you
superstar.

